# Suche Ryzen 5 2400G - 500 Euro Build.



## da0g (24. März 2018)

Hey.

Möchte mir für knapp 500 Euro ein System mit dem Ryzen 2400G und 16GB Ram bauen, später dann eine SSD dazu, aber noch nicht jetzt.
Könntet ihr mir da helfen? Teile am besten bei mindfactory.de und das Mainboard sollte kein BIOS Update mehr benötigen. Grafikkarte rüste ich auch später nach, nutze also die APU.




1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
500 Euro

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
Nein

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja, mein ERSTER eigener Eigenbau.

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
Leider nichts.

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
Gerade absolut keine Ahnung.

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
Sollte ältere Spiele schaffen, neuere wahlweise auf Low Settings.

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
1 TB HDD

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
Später mal, ja der Prozessor.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
Nichts. WLAN Stick habe ich, Laufwerk nutze ich nicht,


----------



## Schwarzseher (24. März 2018)

Büdde
1 AMD Ryzen 5 2400G, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed (YD2400C5FBBOX)
1 G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-16GISB)
0 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2K8G4D26BFSB/BLS2C8G4D26BFSB)
1 Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H
1 be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, Glasfenster (BGW21)
0 Thermaltake Suppressor F1, Acrylfenster, Mini-ITX (CA-1E6-00S1WN-00)
1 be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (BN277)
0 be quiet! Straight Power 11 450W ATX 2.4 (BN280)
Summe aller Bestpreise: € 499,38

Ich würde mir keine HDD mehr in system stecken
Lieber noch etwas mehr Budget und eine SSD mit 500 Mb zb. dazu bestellen.
Diese zb.: https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx500-500gb-ct500mx500ssd1-a1745351.html?hloc=de
Ach ja willkommen im Forum
Gruß der Schwatte
Hdd:
https://geizhals.de/seagate-barracuda-compute-1tb-st1000dm010-a1508231.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-blue-1tb-wd10ezrz-a1311510.html
Das Geld für eine HDD würde ich mir sparen,wenn später sowieso eine SSD dazu kommt.Es sei denn das Budget gibt das gar nicht mehr her.


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2018)

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Edit: 510€ mit SSD wahlweise auch ohne mit einem besser Gehäuse


----------



## da0g (24. März 2018)

Danke für eure Hilfe! Sagt mal, das wird ja mein erster Zusammenbau, ich hätte mir gestern fast einen Fertig PC bestellt, aber habe mich gerade noch (Gott sei Dank) umentschieden. Ist das eigentlich schwer, oder kriegt man das selbst als Newbie hin?


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe! Sagt mal, das wird ja mein erster Zusammenbau, ich hätte mir gestern fast einen Fertig PC bestellt, aber habe mich gerade noch (Gott sei Dank) umentschieden. Ist das eigentlich schwer, oder kriegt man das selbst als Newbie hin?



kriegt man ohne Probleme hin, ist wie Lego bauen, wenn du Hilfe brauchst gibt es viele Hilf-Videos bei Youtube oder wir helfen dir^^


----------



## da0g (24. März 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> kriegt man ohne Probleme hin, ist wie Lego bauen, wenn du Hilfe brauchst gibt es viele Hilf-Videos bei Youtube oder wir helfen dir^^



Alles klar, dachte ich mir schon. Wenn ich hier: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen - die SSD weglasse, welches Gehäuse empfiehlst Du mir denn? Das Mainboard braucht für den Prozessor kein BIOS Update mehr, richtig? Und reichen die 400Watt auch aus rüste ich später bspw. eine 1050 Ti nach?

Das wären so meine letzten Anfängerfragen


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Alles klar, dachte ich mir schon. Wenn ich hier: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen - die SSD weglasse, welches Gehäuse empfiehlst Du mir denn? Das Mainboard braucht für den Prozessor kein BIOS Update mehr, richtig? Und reichen die 400Watt auch aus rüste ich später bspw. eine 1050 Ti nach?
> 
> Das wären so meine letzten Anfängerfragen



Das Gehäuse, finde ich schick -> Fractal Design Define C gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower | Mindfactory.de

Und die 400 Watt reichen, locker da könntest du sogar noch ne GTX 1070/1080 nachrüsten


----------



## da0g (24. März 2018)

Gut, da lande ich bei circa 520. Finde das Gehäuse auch sehr schön, keine Beleuchtung, schlicht mag ich es am liebsten.

520 ist schon echt arg an der Grenze, also eigentlich wäre mir lieber das ich bei maximal 500 lande. Woanders sparen kann man nicht, oder? Gut - beim Gehäuse halt, aber langfristig habe ich auch keine Lust später alles in ein neues Gehäuse zu packen ^^.


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Gut, da lande ich bei circa 520. Finde das Gehäuse auch sehr schön, keine Beleuchtung, schlicht mag ich es am liebsten.
> 
> 520 ist schon echt arg an der Grenze, also eigentlich wäre mir lieber das ich bei maximal 500 lande. Woanders sparen kann man nicht, oder? Gut - beim Gehäuse halt, aber langfristig habe ich auch keine Lust später alles in ein neues Gehäuse zu packen ^^.



Du kannst leider nur noch beim Gehäuse sparen, aber ich würde die 20€ in den Kauf nehmen, das Gehäuse kannst du ja auch weiter verwenden, wenn nen Unterbau in den PC soll


----------



## da0g (24. März 2018)

Oh man, voll vergessen - brauche ja auch noch ein Windows 10 Key. Muss ich wohl oder übel doch am Gehäuse etwas sparen. Meine Eltern steuern da auch nichts bei und leider bin ich noch Schüler.


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Oh man, voll vergessen - brauche ja auch noch ein Windows 10 Key. Muss ich wohl oder übel doch am Gehäuse etwas sparen. Meine Eltern steuern da auch nichts bei und leider bin ich noch Schüler.



Also Windows kriegst du für nen 10€


----------



## da0g (24. März 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also Windows kriegst du für nen 10€



Das stimmt. Nur habe ich wirklich maximal 530 Euro zur Verfügung, keinen Cent mehr, leider. Und mit dem Gehäuse für 520 dann plus Versand wird's kritisch, also muss ich das jetzt leider in Kauf nehmen. Hast du eventuell noch ein einigermaßen schickes was etwas günstiger ist?


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Nur habe ich wirklich maximal 530 Euro zur Verfügung, keinen Cent mehr, leider. Und mit dem Gehäuse für 520 dann plus Versand wird's kritisch, also muss ich das jetzt leider in Kauf nehmen. Hast du eventuell noch ein einigermaßen schickes was etwas günstiger ist?


Sharkoon S25-V Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

BitFenix Nova Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Corsair Carbide 100R mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower | Mindfactory.de mit Sichtfenster


----------



## da0g (24. März 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Sharkoon S25-V Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> 
> BitFenix Nova Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> 
> Corsair Carbide 100R mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower | Mindfactory.de mit Sichtfenster



Danke für die Hilfe. Habe jetzt alles zusammen: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Das Netzteil wird auch nicht sonderlich laut sein, oder? Muss ich wenn alles zusammengebaut ist noch irgendwas im BIOS oder so einstellen, und was kann ich mit der APU eigentlich alles so zocken?

So, die Teile bestelle ich dann Montag.


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe. Habe jetzt alles zusammen: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
> 
> Das Netzteil wird auch nicht sonderlich laut sein, oder? Muss ich wenn alles zusammengebaut ist noch irgendwas im BIOS oder so einstellen, und was kann ich mit der APU eigentlich alles so zocken?
> 
> So, die Teile bestelle ich dann Montag.



Das Netzteil ist leise, keine sorge 

Also an sich alle "esport titel" und sonst auch mal den ein oder anderen AAA Titel, aber dann nur bei 900P oder 1080P inklusive niedrigen settings^^

Im Bios, kannst du die APU sowie die CPU übertakten, einfach den Multiplikator erhöhen und du musst das XMP Profil aktivieren damit der RAM schnell läuft^^

Edit: Die Leistung ist ungefähr mit einer GT 1030/GTX750 Ti zu vergleichen^^


----------



## da0g (24. März 2018)

Super, wichtig wäre mir GTA 5 auf Low Settings, da ich eine Grafikkarte erst so gegen Ende des Jahres nachrüste.


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Super, wichtig wäre mir GTA 5 auf Low Settings, da ich eine Grafikkarte erst so gegen Ende des Jahres nachrüste.



Kannste ohne Probleme spielen -> YouTube


----------



## FlorianKl (24. März 2018)

Beim Gehäuse ist das optisch leicht andere M25-V im Moment noch 'ne Ecke günstiger:
Sharkoon M25-V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit dem Board läuft dir APU nicht ohne BIOS Update. Du kannst z.B. das DS3H nehmen, damit geht's.
Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du ein hochwertigeres Board willst ginge z.B. das hier:
ASRock X370 Pro4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da weiß ich aber nicht, wie es mit der Ramkompatibilität aussieht. Ich würde das günstige DS3H nehmen.

Mit dem Geld, das du so sparst lege ich dir sehr ans Herz eine 250GB SSD statt der HDD zu nehmen und dann später gleich eine 2TB Platte nachzurüsten:
Crucial MX500 250GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSDs sind für mich mit die bedeutendste Neuerung bei PC Hardware in den letzten Jahren, ich würde in jedem modernen Rechner eine verbauen. Der ganze PC läuft so viel flüssiger, glaub' mir du wirst es dir danken.

Mit dem DS3H und dem M25-V, sowie der SSD landest du dann bei 510-515€. Bei MF ist der Versand kostenlos, wenn du zwischen Mitternacht und 6 Uhr bestellst, nennt sich Midnight Shopping. Einen Windows Key kriegst du für 5€ bei eBay.


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2018)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> Beim Gehäuse ist das optisch leicht andere M25-V im Moment noch 'ne Ecke günstiger:
> Sharkoon M25-V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Mit dem Board läuft dir APU nicht ohne BIOS Update. Du kannst z.B. das DS3H nehmen, damit geht's.
> ...



Oh, dachte das Board wäre auch schon aktuell vom BIOS her. Dann bitte einmal das Mainboard wechseln, mein Fehler


----------



## da0g (24. März 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Oh, dachte das Board wäre auch schon aktuell vom BIOS her. Dann bitte einmal das Mainboard wechseln, mein Fehler



Gut, habe das Board im Warenkorb ausgetauscht. Bei mindfactory kommen die Pakete ja getrennt, richtig? Also müsste ich, wenn ich per Nachnahme bestelle öfters Gebühren zahlen, dass wäre ja ziemlich suboptimal, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


//: Nochmal zur Sicherheit, wenn ich keine SSD drin habe könnte ich so bestellen und alles harmoniert auch miteinander, oder? Und einfach nur ein Windows Key dazu kaufen, zusammenbauen und es läuft alles. Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## da0g (24. März 2018)

Also es lohnt sich schon dieses Build zu holen, ja? Habe momentan nur ein Notebook. Weil ich gehört habe man soll lieber auf 2019 warten für Ryzen 2/DDR5 Ram.


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Hey, ist es schlimm sind am Mainboard z.B. nicht die richtigen Schrauben? Der Kreis um den Schraubenlöchern ist bei mir nicht ganz bedeckt, also habe ich glaube zu kleine genommen. Beim Netzteil war ich auch leicht überfordert und habe irgendwelche Schrauben genommen, ist das schlimm? Alles ist sehr fest.


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. März 2018)

Hauptsache die Abstandshalter (Messingstifte)wurden unter dem Mainboard plaziert und ins Gehäuse geschraubt.Das Board darf keinen Kontakt zum Gehäuse haben.
Früher waren bei dem Mainboardschrauben auch mal so kleine Unterlegscheiben aus Pappe?dabei.
Solange das Board nicht abfällt wird es wohl ausreichen


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

So, ich bin fertig! Abstandshalter alle montiert, die nötig waren. Ein Loch vom Mainboard ist frei, dafür ist am Gehäuse aber kein Abstandshalter bzw. Loch, ist das normal? Habe die Schrauben bei Festplatte, Netzteil und Mainboard zwar frei Schnauze verwendet, aber so lange alles bombenfest ist.


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

Genau, immer schön die Abstandhalter vorher ins Gehäuse montieren. 

Die Schrauben für das Mainboard, sind die mit der Metall- Unterlegscheibe. 

Die ganzen normalen kleinen Schrauben ohne Unterlegscheibe sind für Festplatten etc.

Die größten Schrauben, mit dem dicken Kopf sind für das Netzteil sowie die Grafikkarte, wenn du sie fest schraubst.


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> So, ich bin fertig! Abstandshalter alle montiert, die nötig waren. Ein Loch vom Mainboard ist frei, dafür ist am Gehäuse aber kein Abstandshalter bzw. Loch, ist das normal? Habe die Schrauben bei Festplatte, Netzteil und Mainboard zwar frei Schnauze verwendet, aber so lange alles bombenfest ist.



Ja ist normal, du kannst solche Kunststoff Abstandshalter in das Loch montieren, wenn welche dabei waren. Ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig^^


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Pic-Upload.de - 20180327_160033.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - 20180327_160043.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - 20180327_160106.jpg

Beim Mainboard habe ich die kleinen Schrauben mit kleinem Rand verwendet.
Beim Netzteil die falschen, aber das stört mich nicht sonderlich, änder ich die Tage eventuell mal.
Kabelmanagement.. naja.. hinten sieht es schlimmer aus.
Das lauteste ist die Festplatte, die brummt schon im Gegensatz zu den Lüftern.


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Pic-Upload.de - 20180327_160033.jpg
> Pic-Upload.de - 20180327_160043.jpg
> Pic-Upload.de - 20180327_160106.jpg
> 
> ...



Sieht doch gut aus, sollte alles passen 

Ja ne gute alte HDD ist schon recht laut, ne SSD hingegen hörst du nicht


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Dachte beim bauen manchmal "Scheiß, jetzt haste das Mainboard geschrottet". Hält doch mehr aus als gedacht, übervorsichtig. Aber eins kann ich sagen: es ist ein geiles Gefühl ist der Rechner fertig!


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. März 2018)

Noch besser ist es wenn das Ding dann auch läuft,sonst haste nur was zum angucken


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Dachte beim bauen manchmal "Scheiß, jetzt haste das Mainboard geschrottet". Hält doch mehr aus als gedacht, übervorsichtig. Aber eins kann ich sagen: es ist ein geiles Gefühl ist der Rechner fertig!



Ja, wenn es dein erste Rechner war, dann ist es echt ein gutes Gefühl 

Ich habe in meinem Leben gefühlt 10.000 Rechner zusammen gebaut, privat und beruflich, irgendwann ist es halt nichts mehr Besonderes


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Läuft soweit


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Oho, ein Problem entdeckt. Das System hängt sich immer mal wieder komplett auf, im BIOS Menü nicht, aber bei Windows und jetzt z.B.beim starten.


----------



## CastorTolagi (27. März 2018)

Würde den Hecklüfter noch ans MoBo hängen. Dann kannst du zumindest den direkt übers MoBo steuern.


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Oho, ein Problem entdeckt. Das System hängt sich immer mal wieder komplett auf, im BIOS Menü nicht, aber bei Windows und jetzt z.B.beim starten.



Hast du im Bios alles eingestellt, sprich den RAM usw.?


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Ich habe versucht den RAM einzustellen, vermute es auch richtig gemacht zu haben, aber mehr habe ich nicht eingestellt. Irgendwie sieht der Bildschirm bzw. das Bild auch seltsam aus und es fühlt sich etwas ruckelig an beim bedienen, woran kann das alles liegen? Muss ich die APU noch einstellen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. März 2018)

Den Apu Treiber des 2400G installieren:Support page | AMD
Für den Ram das XMP bzw. DOCP Profil aktivieren.


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht den RAM einzustellen, vermute es auch richtig gemacht zu haben, aber mehr habe ich nicht eingestellt. Irgendwie sieht der Bildschirm bzw. das Bild auch seltsam aus und es fühlt sich etwas ruckelig an beim bedienen, woran kann das alles liegen? Muss ich die APU noch einstellen?



Du musst nen Graka Treiber runterladen, meines Wissen nach -> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgehangen. Treiber findet er keine, scheinen aktuell zu sein.


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Und wieder aufgehanen..  Immer wenn ich nichts am PC mache und er für mehrere Sekunden nichts tut hängt er sich auf, habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Und wieder aufgehanen..  Immer wenn ich nichts am PC mache und er für mehrere Sekunden nichts tut hängt er sich auf, habe ich das Gefühl.



CPU Lüfter läuft? Kannst du mal im Bios nachgucken, mit viel MHZ der RAM läuft? Und du kannst mal das BIOS updaten -> http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-ab350m-ds3h_f22.zip


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. März 2018)

Die Chipsatz Treiber von AMD auch aktuell?
Chipset
Wenn nicht teste mal die Ram Riegel einzeln.
Oder gib mal in der Eingabeaufforderung "mdsched"ein
Oder auch hiermit:MemTest86 - Official Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool
Windows hast du Clean neu installiert?


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Windows clean installiert, vom Stick, nicht aktiviert. Aber es ging erschreckend schnell, 5 Minuten.


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Jetzt macht er gerade Updates. HDD zeigt keine Errors/Fehler sowie der Ram auch nicht. Es kann jetzt nur ein Software Problem sein, oder?


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. März 2018)

Du hast warscheinlich nicht direkt die neuste Windows 10 installiert warscheinlich o?
1709?
Hier gibt es immer die neuste Version von Windows 10 :Windows 10 herunterladen


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Ich mache gleich alles. Habe etwas Schiss das es die Hardware ist


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Ich mache gleich alles. Habe etwas Schiss das es die Hardware ist



Das liegt eher an der Software, du bist ja mit ner neueren Plattform unterwegs, du musst halt alles up to date haben. Würde das Bios auch mal flashen, am 16.3 kam nen Update raus, ich denke mal nicht, das dein Board die Version bereits installiert hat^^


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Das liegt eher an der Software, du bist ja mit ner neueren Plattform unterwegs, du musst halt alles up to date haben. Würde das Bios auch mal flashen, am 16.3 kam nen Update raus, ich denke mal nicht, das dein Board die Version bereits installiert hat^^



Alles klar. Beim einbauen kann auch nichts kaputt gegangen sein? Aber ich glaube dann gäbe es andere Probleme


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Alles klar. Beim einbauen kann auch nichts kaputt gegangen sein? Aber ich glaube dann gäbe es andere Probleme



Also mir ist noch nie was kaputt gegangen, das klingt mir echt eher nach Softwareproblem^^


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also mir ist noch nie was kaputt gegangen, das klingt mir echt eher nach Softwareproblem^^



Ja, ich HOFFE es wirklich, mein Herz ist vorhin schon stehen geblieben als ich beim Kabel ins Mainboard legen unvorsichtig war. Habe das Mainboard sogar mit dem Schraubenzieher kurz gestoßen, aber ist ja alles super. Im BIOS und beim langen RAM Test gerade hängt es sich nicht auf.


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Ja, ich HOFFE es wirklich, mein Herz ist vorhin schon stehen geblieben als ich beim Kabel ins Mainboard legen unvorsichtig war. Habe das Mainboard sogar mit dem Schraubenzieher kurz gestoßen, aber ist ja alles super. Im BIOS und beim langen RAM Test gerade hängt es sich nicht auf.



Was du auch mal machen kannst, ist die Energieoption auf Höchstleistung zu stellen, die findest du in der Systemsteuerung^^


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Der lange RAM Test von Windows war fehlerfrei.


----------



## Torben456 (27. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Der lange RAM Test von Windows war fehlerfrei.



Der Graka-Treiber ist auch schon drauf? Du könntest dir mal Teamviewer runterladen und mir deine ID und das PW per PN schicken, dann kann ich mal drüber gucken


----------



## da0g (27. März 2018)

Mache ich direkt gleich wenn ich TeamViewer installiert habe. GraKa Treiber ist bereits aktuell meinte das Programm.


----------



## FlorianKl (28. März 2018)

Welche BIOS Version ist aktuell installiert? Bitte update auf das neuste BIOS, bei dem Board hatte ich auch Probleme mit einer alten Version.


----------



## da0g (28. März 2018)

Bios ist jetzt auf dem neusten Stand bzw. seit gestern Abend, habe den Rechner testweise über Nacht angelassen, als ich eben rangegangen bin hatte ich kein Freeze.


----------



## GEChun (28. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Oho, ein Problem entdeckt. Das System hängt sich immer mal wieder komplett auf, im BIOS Menü nicht, aber bei Windows und jetzt z.B.beim starten.



Hatte ähnliche Probleme, keinen vollständigen Freeze aber Teile von Windows funktionierten nicht mehr.
Erst als alle Updates von Windows 10 installiert waren funktionierte der Rechner einwandfrei...


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Hatte gestern ein Greenscreen mit Freeze. Der RAM steht nicht auf der Liste der Kompatibilität vom Mainboard. Mindfactory will Mainboard, CPU und RAM haben für einen Test, obwohl es ja eigentlich nur der Ram sein kann.


----------



## FlorianKl (29. März 2018)

Wie gesagt, dass der RAM nicht im QVL steht hat nichts zu bedeuten. Trotzdem ist das Ganze sehr ärgerlich, es tut mir Leid, dass du so viel Brassel mit dem PC hast. Wenn die Hardware fehlerhaft ist hilft aber nur noch das Einschicken, hoffentlich findet MF den Fehler.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig. Muss ich CPU, RAM, Mainboard nach Ostern wieder einsenden. Ich hoffe ich habe beim Einbau nichts geschrottet.


----------



## FlorianKl (29. März 2018)

Das glaube ich nicht, die Hardware ist robuster, als man denkt. Da hilft jetzt nur noch abwarten und schauen, was MF sagt.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Jup, mal schauen ob Mindfactory die Teile ersetzt die Defekt sind. Falls nicht bzw. falls es in ihren Augen von mir verursacht wurde, habe ich Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. März 2018)

Hast du den Ram mal einzeln getestet und steckten die im richtigen Slot?A2 +B2
Windows ist jetzt aktuell und der APU Treiber ist drauf für den Ryzen?


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Treiber alle drauf. Welcher Steckplatz welcher ist steht da nicht so genau, auf jeden Fall habe ich jeweils ein RAM Stick in die grauen Dinger getan. Also da waren 2 schwarze, 2 graue.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. März 2018)

Das der Ram inkompatibel ist kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen,erst recht wenn der keine Fehler ausgibt.Da denke ich eher das das Board ein Problem hat.
Das Bios ist auch aktuell jetzt?
Steck doch mal beide Riegel einzeln in den grauen Slot links.
Echt ärgerlich wenn man so erwartungsvoll an die Sache rangeht und offensichtlich erstmal alles gut geklappt hat.Da steckt man nicht drin.Kann halt immer mal was defekt sein.Erkären kann man sich das natürlich nicht
Teste doch nochmal alles "nackt"ausserhalb vom Gehäuse auf einem KartonWenn du ja sowieso alles einschicken musst.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Alles aktuell. Nach Ostern probiere ich das mal auf dem Karton bevor ich es einsende. Ich kann echt nur hoffen das ich am Board nichts mit dem Schraubenzieher geschrottet habe.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Es lief nach dem Bios Update für einen Tag so gut und dann kam plötzlich ein Greenscreen .. och mensch, da wollte man endlich zocken dann kommt das.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. März 2018)

Vielleicht auch nur ein Bug oder Bios Problem:2400g solid green screen crash with no text. | Community
Noch eine externe Graka zum testen da oder kannst du dir eine leihen.Braucht ja nix besonderes zu sein,hauptsache läuft und gibt ein Bild aus.
Anscheinend haben viele das Problem auch mit einem R3 2200G.Woran es genau liegt scheint aber niemand zu wissen.Einige sagen Temp Probleme mit dem Stock Kühler andere denken wieder Ram QVL usw.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Wie lustig - dort steht der hatte ein Greenscreen bei Minecraft, genau da hatte ich gestern auch einen, bei GTA 5 nicht, haha.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. März 2018)

Gibt es wohl auch bei normalen GPU`s.Fix for green screens and high GPU load while idling (RX Vega) : Amd
Freesync Problem oder HDMI /DVI?
Hast du die Temperaturen mal überprüft bei dir mit zb. HWInfo?
Green Screen?Was ist da los? - ComputerBase Forum
Green Screen? Was ist da los?
Flashing green screen : Amd
Green Screen Arbeitsspeicher falsc...-Post 102198

Was hattest du nochmal für einen Ram?

Edit: Die können doch nicht alle ein defektes System haben.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Temperaturen sind alle eigentlich einwandfrei. Ich denke, ich warte sonst den MF Test ab. Falls die dort nichts rausfinden, könnten wir schon mal davon ausgehen das es an der Software liegt,mh?


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. März 2018)

Hast du keine ältere Graka zur hand?


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Leider nicht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. März 2018)

Vielleicht installierst du Windows auch nochmal neu:Windows 10 herunterladen
Radeon Software for Ryzen™ Desktop Processors with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Release Notes
Vielleicht ist da was schiefgelaufen.


----------



## TrueRomance (29. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Der lange RAM Test von Windows war fehlerfrei.



Ram mit Memtest testen. Nicht mit Windows. Da Windows ja läuft kann nicht der komplette ram gecheckt werden.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

RAM Test auch fehlerfrei. Habe jetzt eine gute Stunde GTA5 und CSGO gezockt, da kam kein Freeze/Greenscreen.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Jetzt läuft wieder alles. Den letzten Freeze hatte ich vor dem BIOS Update. Den Greenscreen hatte ich NUR bei Minecraft.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. März 2018)

Manchmal  kann ja auch ein Update oder alter Treiber verantwortlich sein.Kann vieles möglich sein.
Könntest ja mal stress Test machen mit Prime95 u. Furmark oder dem Heaven Benchmark.

Edit:Ich denke auch das das ein Software Problem ist,weil soviele das Problem haben/hatten.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Stresstest habe ich schon öfters gemacht, vorhin hatte ich einmal eine Temperatur bis zu 90 Grad, aber jetzt nicht mehr. GTA5 läuft gut, ruckelt nur wenn viel los ist kurz, alles andere läuft auch. Minecraft verursacht halt n Greenscreen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. März 2018)

90 Grad ist schon viel.Ok unter Prime kann`s mal höher gehen und ist ja auch nur der boxed Kühler verbaut denke ich mal.
Gta 5 Spiele ich auch mit einer GTX660 2 GB und 6GB Ram läuft aber ganz ok mit Knapp 30 Fps
Nur die langen ladezeiten vorallem Online gehen mir auf den S...........


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Also bei mir läufts im Singleplayer auf hohen Einstellungen mit minimal 28 FPS aber wirklich nur wenn viel los ist. Eher so 40 - 50 FPS.
Ladezeiten sind echt manchmal lange, aber eigentlich voll OK.

Ja, ich hoffe die 90 Grad waren nur einmalig, sonst wird irgendwann ein extra Kühler fällig.


----------



## GEChun (29. März 2018)

Also ich erreiche unter Prime 95  maximal 60° 

In Games war der höchste Wert 47°, mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3 bei Nutzung der APU.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Habe den Boxed, da erreiche ich mal über 70.


----------



## da0g (29. März 2018)

Ich kriege irgendwie so eine Kernel Power Meldung in den Ereignissen, auch wenn ich den PC normal runterfahre. Sprich:  ''Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.'' - obwohl der PC heute nicht abgestürtzt ist stand es vor 2 Stunden drin.


Zudem kriege ich ständig:
Durch die Berechtigungseinstellungen für "Anwendungsspezifisch" wird dem Benutzer "DESKTOP-QAOJPTL\David" (SID: S-1-5-21-807523716-1482991136-2802980052-1001) unter der Adresse "LocalHost (unter Verwendung von LRPC)" keine Berechtigung vom Typ "Lokal Aktivierung" für die COM-Serveranwendung mit der CLSID 
{D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}
 und der APPID 
{9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}
 im Anwendungscontainer "Nicht verfügbar" (SID: Nicht verfügbar) gewährt. Die Sicherheitsberechtigung kann mit dem Verwaltungstool für Komponentendienste geändert werden.


und:
Volumeschattenkopie-Dienstfehler: Beim Aufrufen von Routine "QueryFullProcessImageNameW" ist ein unerwarteter Fehler aufgetreten. hr = 0x80070006, Das Handle ist ungültig.
. 

Vorgang:
   Asynchroner Vorgang wird ausgeführt

Kontext:
   Aktueller Status: DoSnapshotSet


----------



## stoffel78 (30. März 2018)

hi da0g
ich habe auch mit green screens zukämpfen. Ist dein screen nur grün oder steht bei dir was drin?


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. März 2018)

Ihr habt ja unterschiedliche Boards und Ram Riegel.Das schonmal dazu.
Könnte das auch ein Bluescreen sein der nur grün angezeigt wird,aber warum ohne Text dann?
Dann sollte dazu ja auch was in der Ereignisanzeige stehen.


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2018)

Das Windows ist aber gänzlich aktuell oder?

Habe schon im Threat von Stoffel78 geschrieben, das bei mir die Screens erst mit der aktuellsten Windows 10 Version verschwunden sind.
Seit dem kein einziger mehr. 

Bei mir war die automatische Treiberinstallation der Problemverursacher.
Die alte Windows Version erkannte die neue Hardware nicht in meinem Fall den Ryzen 5 2400G.
Erkannte aber das es von AMD war, installierte einfach irgend einen zur Verfügung stehenden Treiber, das hat das System richtig instabil gemacht.

Hab danach einfach alle Treiber Manuell überprüft und Windows auf die aktuellste Version geladen, seit dem keine Probleme mehr...
Will nicht sagen das es bei Euch das gleiche ist, aber es könnte so sein.


----------



## da0g (31. März 2018)

Also bei mir sind die Freezes/Greenscreens verschwunden, läuft alles super.

Was mich jedoch wundert: Ich kriege eine Kernel-Power Meldung in der Ereignisanzeige (Kritisch), obwohl ich den PC via Windows runterfahre, woran liegt das?


----------



## Schwarzseher (31. März 2018)

Sehr merkwürdig.Jedesmal?
Der Rechner geht aber alleine aus oder?
Stehen da noch details zu der Meldung?
Normal kommt diese Meldung nur wenn der Rechner eben nicht normal runterfährt ,zb. nach einem Reset o. BSOD.
Hast du ein Ryzen Energie Profil in den Energieoptionen?


----------



## da0g (31. März 2018)

Ja, habe ein Ryzen Energie Profil.

Ich fahre den PC normal runter via. Windows und die Meldung kommt. Vielleicht wegen dieser Schnellstart Einstellung unter Energieoptionen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (31. März 2018)

Kannst du ja mal testen
Deaktiviere es doch mal.
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de...1-error-the-system-has-rebooted-without-clean


----------



## GEChun (31. März 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind die Freezes/Greenscreens verschwunden, läuft alles super.
> 
> Was mich jedoch wundert: Ich kriege eine Kernel-Power Meldung in der Ereignisanzeige (Kritisch), obwohl ich den PC via Windows runterfahre, woran liegt das?



Also ich denke das wird genau das gleiche wie bei meinem Ryzen sein...

Da waren die Probleme auch plötzlich mit einem bestimmten Update von Windows weg...


----------



## da0g (2. April 2018)

Was mir jetzt noch auffällt: Im Gehäuse knistert es ab und zu bzw. knackt. Ist das normal?


----------



## GEChun (2. April 2018)

da0g schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt noch auffällt: Im Gehäuse knistert es ab und zu bzw. knackt. Ist das normal?



Passiert das wenn der PC lange aus war, du ihn anschaltest und sich wärme entwickelt?
Dann ist das ganz normal.

Passiert es wenn der PC durch irgendetwas im Betrieb noch mehr wärme aufbaut, ist es vermutlich auch normal.

Um aber genau zu wissen was es ist, brauchen wir mehr Details.


----------



## da0g (3. April 2018)

Schwer zu sagen wann es kommt, eigentlich ist es sehr random.


----------

